# Boxing stuff..weird



## GouRonin (Mar 4, 2002)

The Associated Press

February 28, 2002, 5:24 PM EST

BALTIMORE - An employee of former heavyweight champion Hasim Rahman and an
unidentified woman were found dead Thursday with gunshot wounds to the head in
a car registered to the boxer, police said.

The man and woman were not immediately identified. Broadcast reports said
investigators don't believe Rahman was involved in the shootings, and Sgt.
Kevin Daniels, a police spokesman, said authorities "have no known suspects or
motives."

Rahman held a brief news conference at which he said the man was an employee
who was working with him to open a clothing store in Baltimore. He did not give
the man's identity.

"We're here today because of a tragedy. ... It's a sad day for me and my
family, and for the victim's family. I want to set the record straight. I don't
think the attention should be here," Rahman said.

The employee had been using the car to make daily stock runs between Baltimore,
Upper Marlboro and Virginia, and often used the car at night, Rahman said.

"For me, it's promotional. You know, you see a guy in a nice car, and in nice
clothes, and you listen to him," Rahman said.

Police received a call on a car accident about 2:10 a.m. When officers arrived
on the scene, they found a black male and a black female dead in the 1999
Infiniti with gunshot wounds to the head, said police spokeswoman Ragina
Averella.

The car was found near the intersection of Finney Avenue and Edgecombe Circle
South, a police spokesman said.

Investigators were not releasing the names of the two pending notification of
their families, Averella said.

Rahman spokesman Shawn Caesar said several of Rahman's employees use his
vehicles.

"It's not unusual for Hasim to loan one of his vehicles out employees. There
are three or four being borrowed right now. This is one of the cars that was
borrowed," Caesar said. "So, it was his vehicle, he did know the person in the
car, he does not know any of the circumstances around the murder."

Rahman, who won the title by knocking out Lennox Lewis in April and lost the
belt when Lewis knocked him out in November, seemed annoyed when asked if the
employee had a criminal record.

"I'm not going to go into his history. We should let him rest in peace. This
man was murdered. We should find out who did this," Rahman said.

Rahman aprubtly ended the press conference and declined to take more questions
when the subject turned to the victim and his past. Broadcast reports indicate
the man could have a criminal background.

Rahman said he was not related to the employee, who had used the car, and
others, for two to three months.

"I liked him. He was a good associate of mine," Rahman said. "I'm mourning his
death." 
Copyright © 2002, The Associated Press


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2002)

This may be of interest in WMA-General now that we have it!


----------

